# Pralines that didn't set



## wayne grant (Feb 29, 2008)

Using the same recipe that I have used previously, most of one batch of pralines did not harden after cooling. They remained soft and somewhat gooey and were not opaque like usual. Did I cook them too long or not enough or at too high a temperature?
Is it possible to scrape them into a pot and redo them?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

How is the weather compared with other days you've made them?

Humidity has an effect on candy making, and if it is rainy or otherwise more humid than usual, that may interfere with your pralines setting.


----------



## wayne grant (Feb 29, 2008)

I made 1 batch and about 25% set properly (I think the last ones) and made another batch right after and they all set properly.


----------



## oscarkat (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't think that you can re-cook them, but I've had this happen before and that gooey mess is absolutly incredible on top of ice-cream. Grab yourself a good vanillia bean and spoon that on top and you'll be in heaven!


----------

